# Chickens Anonymous



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you get your chickens and promise your spouse that was the end? Now, are you building compost piles to compost the droppings? Do you now bug your spouse to move out to the country so you have more chickens? Do you decorate your chicken pen? Do you worry more about your "girls" than your children? Have you spent more on your coop than your last family vacation? Do you avoid going on vacation so that your chickens are not left alone? Do you only socialize with other chicken owners?

These are all warning signs that you need an intervention.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh ohhhh.......


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My name is energyvet and I think u need help! Lol


----------



## earlyt89 (Aug 2, 2012)

I don't have a problem.........is that denial?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yes Early, that's an even bigger problem. Lol. ;-)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Haha. My post was supposed to say, my name is energyvet and I think I need help. Not sure which is funnier. Hahaha


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Same here. I had no interest in chickens whatsoever. My husband was from Queens and has always wanted chickens..I thought he was crazy. It's not like Queens is rural and he grew up around chickens lol. I have no idea where this obsession came from, but whatever, I agreed to get chickens. Well now I am the one who is head over heals for these birds! I sit with them for hours. I love watching their antics. I encourage them to come in the house (I know I shouldn't, but they are sooooo cute). Worry Obsessively when I am on vacation. My husband actually installed a camera above the run so that we can watch them during the day from work lol. Yeah, I think I have a problem lol. Non-chicken people just don't understand us!!!!


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi, my name is Kelly, and I am addicted to chickens. It has been over 2 hours since last checking on them and feel the need to run out there now and get in my chicken time. I did not go to the mountains this year, fear my roo would be gone. I spend countless hours on the computer researching chickens. I hate socializing and when looking or spending time with my chickens I could care less about anything. I even bought a yellow beeswax egg candle at the farmers market.

Intervention time!! PS dogs for sale ")


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

HA!! I'm known around these here parts as the "Crazy Chicken Lady".


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm just the crazy lady. I don't have my chickies yet. ;-)


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I had to chuckle reading this post. I'm a teacher. When I get home to de-stress from hormonal teenagers I go sit my with chickens. They make me smile. Currently I have a shirt on that says, "I have OCD. Obsessive Chicken Disorder."


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

OMG that's a riot!! I would LOVE a shirt like that...do you remember where you bought it?? 

The chickens always make me smile. After a bad day, or if I am depressed I need 'chicken therapy'. Their presence is calming.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Who started this post about me? Have they been watching me??? I'm not chicken crazy. Just because my house is filled with chicken decorations of every sort. Just because my local Tractor Supply Store knows me by name, saved me a lamp that has chickens on it that had gone on clearance for cheap, looked me up in the phone book to excitedly call me about the lamp they saved - something I wasn't even really wanting until I brought it home. Found I loved it! I can't help it if the girls have their house & run decorated to coincide with the holidays. I don't want them to feel left out ya know. Sure a night at that place I won a free night stay for would be nice ... Oh my gosh, who would tuck the girls in for the night? Gotta let them out by 7 or 8 or they start crying in the morning. They're hungry and want out in their run to play! I can't help it if my patients I take care of actually ASK me about my chickens and want me to tell stories about them. I don't know why they call me "the chicken lady." I only have 7. Oh, that patient whose family had the little handful of young pullets that I like a kid ran out the door to see ... inhaling that sweet "baby" smell they have and conversing in "chickenese." I'm normal. I really am. I didn't ask for chickens. My spouse TALKED ME INTO IT! Its his fault! He started it!!! So see, I am not obsessed. I'm just a very attentive mom to 7 precious little girls.


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

hockeychick said:


> OMG that's a riot!! I would LOVE a shirt like that...do you remember where you bought it??
> 
> The chickens always make me smile. After a bad day, or if I am depressed I need 'chicken therapy'. Their presence is calming.


I got it online at Louise's Country Closet I think. I would save my $$ though. It cost $20. Online it looked like a really nice silk screened shirt. I was disappointed when it arrived. It was an iron on transfer. It's already cracking.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Use fabric paint and make one yourself. Just a thought.


----------



## stu-hens (Jul 18, 2012)

Its good to know i'm not the only one .......I am known as the egg man by friends and family and that was when i had 4,lost one and have just bought another 3.They help me to unwind when i get home from work,all having their own personalities.
I can't remember what i did with my time before i had hens-seem to spend alot of time with them,looking out the window at them or worrying about them!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Stu-hens, is that the Beatles reference I think it is?


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I understand chicken therapy! They are calming to sit and watch or hold. I could never lose my roo, he knows too much!!


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> Use fabric paint and make one yourself. Just a thought.


Sadly I am not too creative or artsy. It would be ugly lol! 

I did a little research and found it, just by googling "Obsessive Chicken Disorder".


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

bump.............


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well you certainly gave me a good laugh!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This was a great post.Laughed the whole time.Glad to know I'm not that strange after all,got a lot of company out there.My patients always liked to hear my chicken stories and co-workers new me as the Egg Lady and when 2 more Patti's were hired on my floor they called me Chicken Patti.I loved both names...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh no, my dearest is what they're known in the business as _an enabler_.  I hear he gets asked frequent chicken questions at work which he recites answers I've already given him. And occasionally some gullible sucker comes by and he tells them stories about roosters laying chocolate eggs and whatnot... he'll take it as far as he can....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I could talk about chickens forever- I just have to pay attention to facial expression when someone's not paying attention anymore.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I could do that about a number of topics I have been passionate about over the years.... granted chickens have a far wider reaching audience than paleontology....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

One year I bough 10 tubes of chicken poop chap stick, and if someone at work asked "how are the chickens doing?" they got one.


----------

